

Ask HN: CRM's & ERP's Overcrowded market? - captaincrunch

Would it be a waste of time to create a basic CRM or ERP to build on it, eventually to compete with the big guys?<p>If so, any input or ideas?
======
alid
It's a cluttered market, yes, but I still believe there's large-scale untapped
potential! I think a segue into 'knowledge management' rather than pure CRM
could yield results - I used to work in corporate strategy for a global
financial firm, and my takeout was that in many large corporations sales and
marketing teams have their particular CRM systems in place but it's not
integrated or accessible throughout the company (cue lots of missed
opportunities). I see a big need in the corporate world for integrated,
enterprise-wide metrics - CRM, but also sales, marketing activities, strategic
priorities, financial metrics…all in the one system. It seems basic, but
believe me for many large companies 'knowledge management' consists of
Powerpoint and Excel docs, and version control is a nightmare. (They talk
about Enterprise 2.0 but frankly it hasn't hit any of the firms I've had
dealings with). I'd like to see company position snapshots at the click of a
button - pull up sales for the last month, overlay with conversion rates,
overlay with marketing activities, and overlay again with financial info. This
level of transparency is completely lost in large firms and re-enforces a
'silo' company culture. Happy to chat further about it if you're keen, I toyed
with a business plan around this before switching to my current startup.

------
orangethirty
Waste of time? If you are doing more of the same, then yes. But if you are
genuinely working on the problem and looking for solutions, then no. Just
focus on making the software about the users (get their feedback from the
start), and not about the competition.

------
CyberFonic
Have a look at openERP, sugarCRM and Compiere. These are open source ERP/CRM
systems. Rather than starting from scratch you might want to look at solving
specific business problems instead of focusing on just the technology.

------
emoray13
Waste of time, unless you're putting a spin on it.

There is a market for a CRM for sales people rather than management.

